# Paranormal activity



## Lettrice (9 Febbraio 2010)

Paranormal activity, malori in sala 
Il Codacons : «Vietiamolo ai minori»
L'associazione dei consumatori farà azioni legali 
per ottenere lo stop per chi ha meno di 18 anni



Una scena di «Paranormal activity» (Ipp)MILANO - Terrore nelle sale, gioia alla cassa. «Paranormal activity» sbarca nei cinema italiani e, a causa del suo grande successo (è al secondo posto nella classifica degli incassi in Italia questa settimana) attira nel buio della sala anche molti minori. Che ne escono terrorizzati. Causando l'ira delle associazioni dei genitori e di quelle dei consumatori per il fatto che la pellicola non sia stato vietata a chi ha meno di 18 anni. Tanto che il Codacons sta «studiando azioni legali a tutela degli spettatori minorenni del film, attualmente in programmazione nel nostro Paese».
LA NOTA - «I casi accertati di attacchi di panico e gli altri effetti psicologici registrati nei minorenni, legati alla visione della pellicola - spiega il Codacons in una nota - dimostrano chiaramente l'esigenza di vietarne la visione ad un pubblico di età inferiore ai 18 anni». «Ma c'è anche un altro scenario che potrebbe aprirsi», aggiunge il presidente dell'associazione, Carlo Rienzi. «I minorenni che in questi giorni hanno subito effetti legati alla visione del film, quali attacchi di panico, tremori, vomito, stato di choc, ecc..., potrebbero richiedere il risarcimento dei danni in tribunale». L'associazione ricorda come già nel 2007, proprio grazie ad un ricorso del Codacons, il Tar del Lazio dispose che il film di Mel Gibson «Apocalypto» fosse immediatamente vietato ai minori di anni 14, allo scopo di evitare conseguenze negative per i più giovani.

LA RUSSA: «STOP AL TRAILER IN TV» - Sulla vicenda si è espresso anche il ministro della Difesa che ha chiesto di vietare il passaggio del trailer del film in tv, almeno nelle fasce non protette e che comprendono un pubblico di minorenni. «Ho visto mio figlio che aveva paura di quello spot, di quel trailer passato in tv - ha detto Ingnazio La Russa. La tv dice tante parole, si fa un gran parlare di fasce protette, di programmi e poi infilano in una fascia oraria "frequentata" da bambini 10 trailer di quel film, che poi credo facciano più paura del film stesso».

MUSSOLINI - Anche Alessandra Mussolini, presidente della Commissione Parlamentare per l’infanzia e l’adolescenza, lancia in una nota «un allarme al ministro per i Beni e le Attività Culturali Sandro Bondi» sul film. L’esponente del Pdl spiega infatti che si tratta di un «film ad alto contenuto ansiogeno e non vietato ai minori, che sta provocando numerosi casi di attacchi di panico e di problemi psicologici tra i giovani».


I CASI - Certo una pubblicità migliore di questa «Paranormal acttivity» non se la poteva aspettare. Un film del terrore che fa veramente paura, di questi tempi, è merce rara. Ma cosa è successo veramente in questi giorni nelle sale italiane? Le cronache raccontano di gente che lascia la sala e addirittura di una ragazzina ricoverata a Napoli. «Sabato notte - riferisce un infermiere del 118 partenopeo - si sono verificati diversi episodi di attacchi di panico durati più di mezzora, cosa insolita in questi casi, e talora neanche l'arrivo dell'ambulanza è servito a calmare i soggetti colpiti da crisi. Altri spettatori sono stati colpiti da vomito e da tremore. Il caso più grave quello di una ragazzina di 14 anni che, in evidente stato catatonico, è stata portata in ospedale». 
Una cosa però è certa. La polemica manderà ancora più gente nelle sale. E il film, che, costato 15.000 dollari (circa 11.000 euro), ha incassato solo negli Usa 48 milioni di dollari (oltre 35 milioni di euro), promette di continuare a fare ottimi risultati al botteghino anche nel nostro Paese.

http://cinema-tv.corriere.it/cinema...ns_297a87ba-14c5-11df-95c9-00144f02aabe.shtml


----------



## Nobody (9 Febbraio 2010)

Questo film mi da l'idea d'essere una minchiata galattica:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (9 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questo film mi da l'idea d'essere una minchiata galattica:carneval:


Sai che invece e' fastidioso?

Se l'avessi visto a 14 anni me lo sarei portata dietro per anni... anche a 32 m'ha fatto un discreto effetto:unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (9 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sai che invece e' fastidioso?
> 
> Se l'avessi visto a 14 anni me lo sarei portata dietro per anni... anche a 32 m'ha fatto un discreto effetto:unhappy:


 ma dai! Me lo consigli?


----------



## Lettrice (9 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma dai! Me lo consigli?


La storia e' una puttanata.. pero' c'e' la questione della ripresa casereccia mentre dormono che disturba... non andrei al cinema a vederlo... pero' e' vero che la prima volta ho sopportato solo mezz'ora di film, quando ho visto dove stava andando a parare ho mollato...poi ho ripreso... ma di notte qualche problema l'ho avuto:nuke:


----------



## Nobody (9 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *La storia e' una puttanata*.. pero' c'e' la questione della ripresa casereccia mentre dormono che disturba... non andrei al cinema a vederlo... pero' e' vero che la prima volta ho sopportato solo mezz'ora di film, quando ho visto dove stava andando a parare ho mollato...poi ho ripreso... ma di notte qualche problema l'ho avuto:nuke:


 Infatti lo immaginavo...


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (9 Febbraio 2010)

FIIIIIIIIICO! Vado a cercare il trailer!!!


Mah. Dal trailer non sembra granchè... Però, quello che non capisco... Chi nellà realtà resterebbe una seconda notte in una casa infestata? 
Io, al primo bicchiere che si sposta, già mi vedrei in mutande e pantofole a forma di Homer giù per la strada...


----------



## Nobody (9 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> FIIIIIIIIICO! Vado a cercare il trailer!!!
> 
> 
> Mah. Dal trailer non sembra granchè... Però, quello che non capisco... Chi nellà realtà resterebbe una seconda notte in una casa infestata?
> Io, al primo bicchiere che si sposta, già mi vedrei in mutande e pantofole a forma di Homer giù per la strada...


 mah dipende... se riesci a fartelo amico, uno spirito in casa può essere davvero utile :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (9 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> mah dipende... se riesci a fartelo amico, uno spirito in casa può essere davvero utile :carneval:


Oscar Wilde Il fantasma di Canterville:rotfl::rotfl:

Alla fine va via:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (9 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> FIIIIIIIIICO! Vado a cercare il trailer!!!
> 
> 
> Mah. Dal trailer non sembra granchè... Però, quello che non capisco... Chi nellà realtà resterebbe una seconda notte in una casa infestata?
> Io, al primo bicchiere che si sposta, già mi vedrei in mutande e pantofole a forma di Homer giù per la strada...



Pure io, ma anche per molto meno:rotfl:

Nei film dell'orrore e' sempre la solita storia: scappa invece invece che aprire la porta... ma no, apre la cazzo di porta!
Non scendere in cantina cretino... ma no che scende in cantina!

Non c'e' salvezza alla stupidita' umana:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (9 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pure io, ma anche per molto meno:rotfl:
> 
> Nei film dell'orrore e' sempre la solita storia: scappa invece invece che aprire la porta... ma no, apre la cazzo di porta!
> Non scendere in cantina cretino... ma no che scende in cantina!
> ...


Se ci pensi, anche in amore si fa così... scappa cretino, e invece apre la porta :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (9 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se ci pensi, anche in amore si fa così... scappa cretino, e invece apre la porta :carneval:


Solo perche' si pensa sia qualcosa di buono...invece mazzate!:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (9 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Solo perche' si pensa sia qualcosa di buono...invece mazzate!:carneval:


 appunto... la sceneggiatura di un buon horror è sovrapponibile a quella di una buona love-story :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (9 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> appunto... la sceneggiatura di un buon horror è sovrapponibile a quella di una buona love-story :carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Non aprite quella lettera d'amore...dai sara' un successo!


----------



## Nobody (9 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Non aprite quella lettera d'amore...dai sara' un successo!


lo giriamo con poco e diventiamo miliardari


----------



## Lettrice (9 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> lo giriamo con poco e diventiamo miliardari


Titolo alternativo A very normal activity :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ranatan (9 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pure io, ma anche per molto meno:rotfl:
> 
> Nei film dell'orrore e' sempre la solita storia: scappa invece invece che aprire la porta... ma no, apre la cazzo di porta!
> Non scendere in cantina cretino... ma no che scende in cantina!
> ...


Oppure quando il buono di turno riesce finalmente ad atterrare il cattivo non lo finisce mai di mazzate e questo, puntuale, si rialza e riattacca il protagonista.
Cavolo...io mi accerterei di averlo finito per benino prima di dargli le spalle...


----------



## Nobody (9 Febbraio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Oppure quando il buono di turno riesce finalmente ad atterrare il cattivo non lo finisce mai di mazzate e questo, puntuale, si rialza e riattacca il protagonista.
> Cavolo*...io mi accerterei di averlo finito per benino prima di dargli le spalle*...


 Se fossi una donna, a questo cattivo gliele darei però...:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se ci pensi, anche in amore si fa così... scappa cretino, e invece apre la porta :carneval:





Lettrice ha detto:


> Solo perche' si pensa sia qualcosa di buono...invece mazzate!:carneval:





moltimodi ha detto:


> appunto... la sceneggiatura di un buon horror è sovrapponibile a quella di una buona love-story :carneval:





Lettrice ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Non aprite quella lettera d'amore...dai sara' un successo!





moltimodi ha detto:


> lo giriamo con poco e diventiamo miliardari





Lettrice ha detto:


> Titolo alternativo A very normal activity :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Questo sì che fa paura!!!


----------



## Lettrice (9 Febbraio 2010)

Suvvia e' da leggersi con ironia


----------



## Nobody (9 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Suvvia e' da leggersi con ironia


merce rara, più dell'uranio arricchito...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Febbraio 2010)

Ma fa paura davvero!!!


----------



## Lettrice (9 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma fa paura davvero!!!


Posso chiederti perche'?

Io lo trovo ironico, sempre con quel retrogusto amarognolo, pero' non mi paura.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Posso chiederti perche'?
> 
> Io lo trovo ironico, sempre con quel retrogusto amarognolo, pero' non mi paura.


 L'amore e i suoi rischi correlati di impegno, di coinvolgimento, di possibile sofferenza fa paura.
Fa paura a tanti e tanto più a chi ha sofferto troppo.


----------



## Lettrice (9 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'amore e i suoi rischi correlati di impegno, di coinvolgimento, di possibile sofferenza fa paura.
> Fa paura a tanti e tanto più a chi ha sofferto troppo.


Lo scambio di battute era da intendersi proprio in questo senso.. nonostante le sofferenze vissute si continua ad aprire quella porta anche se forse dietro c'e' l'ennesimo Jason con la motosega pronto a farti a pezzi:carneval:

Forse non ho capito il tuo intervento


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo scambio di battute era da intendersi proprio in questo senso.. nonostante le sofferenze vissute si continua ad aprire quella porta anche se forse dietro c'e' l'ennesimo Jason con la motosega pronto a farti a pezzi:carneval:
> 
> Forse non ho capito il tuo intervento


Credo anch'io ...infatti intendevo semplicemente confermare.
Io cerco di lasciar fuori le motoseghe, anche perché, essendo a pezzi, faccio fatica ad aprire la porta...


----------



## Lettrice (9 Febbraio 2010)

E' che ogni tanto mi sento altamente _fraintendibile _ e cinica (e ci sta che lo sia)...:carneval:

L'altra sera una conoscente ha sparato la solita cosa "le cose belle della vita sono gratis" ho risposto che no, non sono gratis e in genere si pagano col proprio sangue:rotfl:

Da li una discussione sul mio cinismo... che a me sembra piu' realismo


----------



## dererumnatura (9 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' che ogni tanto mi sento altamente _fraintendibile _ e cinica (e ci sta che lo sia)...:carneval:
> 
> L'altra sera una conoscente ha sparato la solita cosa "le cose belle della vita sono gratis" ho risposto che no, non sono gratis e in genere si pagano col proprio sangue:rotfl:
> 
> Da li una discussione sul mio cinismo... che a me sembra piu' realismo



Concordo...tutto sudato duramente....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' che ogni tanto mi sento altamente _fraintendibile _e cinica (e ci sta che lo sia)...:carneval:
> 
> L'altra sera una conoscente ha sparato la solita cosa "le cose belle della vita sono gratis" ho risposto che no, non sono gratis e in genere si pagano col proprio sangue:rotfl:
> 
> Da li una discussione sul mio cinismo... che a me sembra piu' realismo


 Spero vivamente di averti frantesa in alcune circostanze.
In questa non credo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Febbraio 2010)

Più che altro, questo film dovrebbe essere proibito per dispetto. A tutti. Un wash-up del concetto del remoto Blair Witch Project che al massimo poteva dare qualche fastidio alle anime più sensibili e influibili.

Non è certo paragonabile al "The Exorcist" che fu proibito ai minori di 18 anni, proprio perché non era proponibile neanche all'età adulta. Per motivi ovvi. Non conosco nessuno (me compreso) chi l'ha visto più di una sola volta. E' estremamente realistico, pur essendo per così dire "phantasy". La sua è magia nera, più nera non ce n'è. Non credo che sia mai stato superato nel negativismo che esprime. E' talmente massiccio che non è difficile ricordarsi di ogni dettaglio.

"Paranormal Activity" in confronto è solo un tentativo di fare cassa. E qualunque cosa succede, il marketing gioisce. Perché questo è opera di un genio del marketing. Applicato male...


----------



## Lettrice (10 Febbraio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Più che altro, questo film dovrebbe essere proibito per dispetto. A tutti. Un wash-up del concetto del remoto Blair Witch Project che al massimo poteva dare qualche fastidio alle anime più sensibili e influibili.
> 
> *Non è certo paragonabile al "The Exorcist" che fu proibito ai minori di 18 anni, proprio perché non era proponibile neanche all'età adulta. Per motivi ovvi. Non conosco nessuno (me compreso) chi l'ha visto più di una sola volta. E' estremamente realistico, pur essendo per così dire "phantasy". La sua è magia nera, più nera non ce n'è. Non credo che sia mai stato superato nel negativismo che esprime. E' talmente massiccio che non è difficile ricordarsi di ogni dettaglio.*
> 
> "Paranormal Activity" in confronto è solo un tentativo di fare cassa. E qualunque cosa succede, il marketing gioisce. Perché questo è opera di un genio del marketing. Applicato male...


Non e' minimamente paragonabile all'Esorcista (sappi che l'ho visto piu' di una volta e ho letto il libro che vi consiglio:carneval... ed e' meglio di BWP... e' fastidioso nulla che vieterei ai minori di 18 anni, ma capisco che un 14enne possa rimanerne impressionato


----------



## tinkerbell (10 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se ci pensi, anche in amore si fa così... scappa cretino, e invece apre la porta :carneval:


 :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (10 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non e' minimamente paragonabile all'Esorcista (sappi che l'ho visto piu' di una volta e ho letto il libro che vi consiglio:carneval... *ed e' meglio di BWP*... e' fastidioso nulla che vieterei ai minori di 18 anni, ma capisco che un 14enne possa rimanerne impressionato


Quasi qualunque film è meglio di BWP :carneval: Accostarlo all'esorcista è veramente opera sacrilega e diabolica!
L'esorcista l'ho visto diverse volte anch'io. Grande atmosfera, si perde un pizzico proprio sul finale, imho.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quasi qualunque film è meglio di BWP :carneval: Accostarlo all'esorcista è veramente opera sacrilega e diabolica!
> L'esorcista l'ho visto diverse volte anch'io. Grande atmosfera, si perde un pizzico proprio sul finale, imho.



Esagerato!
Solo perche'  te non e' piaciuto... guarda che ti mando a zappare:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (10 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Esagerato!
> Solo perche' te non e' piaciuto... guarda che ti mando a zappare:carneval:


I dialoghi e le situazioni sono demenziali, anche per dei bimbominkia yankee :carneval:
Allora vediti Cannibal Holocaust... intanto l'idea della pellicola ritrovata è originale, e poi è più credibile... dai, andiamo a zappare :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (10 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> I dialoghi e le situazioni sono demenziali, anche per dei bimbominkia yankee :carneval:
> Allora vediti *Cannibal Holocaust*... intanto l'idea della pellicola ritrovata è originale, e poi è più credibile... dai, andiamo a zappare :carneval:


Mi ha fatto cagare... andiamo a concimare?:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (10 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Mi ha fatto cagare*... andiamo a concimare?:carneval:


 ... e invece ti piace BWP???? 
Mi stai facendo concimare :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (10 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... e invece ti piace BWP????
> Mi stai facendo concimare :carneval:


Non e' cosi' pessimo come dici tu... basta tra noi e' finita... non c'e' compatibilita' cinematografica per cui non me la sento di andare avanti:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (10 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non e' cosi' pessimo come dici tu... basta tra noi e' finita... non c'e' compatibilita' cinematografica per cui non me la sento di andare avanti:carneval:


Piuttosto, sappi che le mani che strangolano Bridget Von Hammersmark sono di Quentin e non di Hans Landa.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Piuttosto, sappi che le mani che strangolano Bridget Von Hammersmark sono di Quentin e non di Hans Landa.


Fattu beni:mexican:


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (12 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pure io, ma anche per molto meno:rotfl:
> 
> Nei film dell'orrore e' sempre la solita storia: scappa invece invece che aprire la porta... ma no, apre la cazzo di porta!
> Non scendere in cantina cretino... ma no che scende in cantina!
> ...


Pure questo vizio di fare la doccia in case abbandonate o motel di dubbio gusto...
Lo vedi che questo posto è strano?
E allora che ti fai la doccia?
Vai a dormire con un coltello sul comodino e... rimani puzzolente.

Meglio uno vivo che puzza che un morto pulito.:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (12 Febbraio 2010)

Comunque, l'horror con quasi nessun difetto di sceneggiatura per me resta Alien... totalmente credibile come comportamenti, nel contesto in cui è inserito.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Comunque, l'horror con quasi nessun difetto di sceneggiatura per me resta Alien... totalmente credibile come comportamenti, nel contesto in cui è inserito.


Pero' non lo considero un horror


----------



## Nobody (12 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' non lo considero un horror


 Dipende... può essere considerato un film fantascientifico, ma per ciò che risveglia, l'angoscia profonda che trasmette, per me è un horror. In ogni caso, inquieta più del 90% dei cosidetti horror.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dipende... può essere considerato un film fantascientifico, ma per ciò che risveglia, l'angoscia profonda che trasmette, per me è un horror. In ogni caso, inquieta più del 90% dei cosidetti horror.


Boh preferisco The shining 

Ma so che non guarderemo mai un film insieme:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (12 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Boh preferisco The shining
> 
> Ma so che non guarderemo mai un film insieme:carneval:


 Eh si... comunque dire di due capolavori così che uno è meglio dell'altro è un errore di sceneggiatura:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (12 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Eh si... comunque dire di due capolavori così che uno è meglio dell'altro è un errore di sceneggiatura:carneval:


Che poi guarda che ce ne son piu' d due... Nosferatu e' un filmone...Freaks pure...la notte dei morti viventi di Romero e' fantastico


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Boh preferisco* The shining *
> 
> Ma so che non guarderemo mai un film insieme:carneval:


alt....è un film del Maestro che ha portato innovazioni nel cinema...non c'è gara


----------



## Nobody (12 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> alt....è un film del Maestro che ha portato innovazioni nel cinema...non c'è gara


 Intanto il maestro dovrebbe baciare King per quel romanzo portentoso... poi il primo Ridley Scott non è da meno come innovazioni cinematografiche. La gara non c'è perchè sarebbe come paragonare l'aragosta allo champagne.


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Intanto il maestro dovrebbe baciare King per quel romanzo portentoso... poi il primo Ridley Scott non è da meno come innovazioni cinematografiche. La gara non c'è perchè sarebbe come paragonare l'aragosta allo champagne.


 è vero


----------



## Nobody (12 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che poi guarda che ce ne son piu' d due... Nosferatu e' un filmone...Freaks pure...la notte dei morti viventi di Romero e' fantastico


 Parli di quello di Herzog? Si, è un filmone anche se preferisco Aguirre. La notte dei morti viventi è un ottimo film ma gioca proprio in un altro campionato.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Febbraio 2010)

Come, finite cosi' senza litigio o spargimento di sangue?


----------



## Lettrice (12 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Parli di quello di Herzog? Si, è un filmone anche se preferisco Aguirre. La notte dei morti viventi è un ottimo film ma gioca proprio in un altro campionato.


No quello di Murnau... che filmone espressionista!

Pero' figo anche l'altro


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Come, finite cosi' senza litigio o spargimento di sangue?


 ho sbagliato io...si può paragonare kubrick a qualcuno?


----------



## Nobody (12 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No quello di Murnau... che filmone espressionista!
> 
> Pero' figo anche l'altro


Bellissimi entrambi, concordo.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Febbraio 2010)

Che figata gli horror... mi sa che mi sparo la notte dei morti viventi per pranzo:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (12 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che figata gli horror... mi sa che mi sparo la notte dei morti viventi per pranzo:carneval:


L'hai visto l'ultimo di Romero? La terra dei morti viventi.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'hai visto l'ultimo di Romero? La terra dei morti viventi.


No... mi aveva deluso moltissimo con l'armata delle tenebre...anzi mi spezzo' il cuore e da li lo mollai...vale la pena?

Ho detto una cazzata quello era sam raimi...volevo dire Day of the dead

Anche la meta' oscura faceva un filino c......


----------



## Nobody (12 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No... mi aveva deluso moltissimo con l'armata delle tenebre...anzi mi spezzo' il cuore e da li lo mollai...vale la pena?
> 
> Ho detto una cazzata quello era sam raimi...volevo dire Day of the dead
> 
> Anche la meta' oscura faceva un filino c......


L'armata delle tenebre è una parodia, dai. Non spaventerebbe nemmeno un pupo :carneval:
Si, secondo me ne vale la pena.:up:


----------



## Lettrice (12 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'armata delle tenebre è una parodia, dai. Non spaventerebbe nemmeno un pupo :carneval:
> Si, secondo me ne vale la pena.:up:



Quel film e' terribile!
Mentre la casa era un bel film...

Allora vado a cercarlo...anche se di te non mi fido:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (12 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quel film e' terribile!
> Mentre la casa era un bel film...
> 
> Allora vado a cercarlo...anche se di te non mi fido:carneval:


E' diverso dai soliti film di Romero... ha voluto dargli un'impronta più umana, gli zombi son visto come dei freaks... affamati sempre, ma alla fine tifi per loro :rotfl: originale, vedrai che non ti penti. 

p.s.: fai bene a non fidarti, anche se mi dispiace :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (12 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' diverso dai soliti film di Romero... ha voluto dargli un'impronta più umana, gli zombi son visto come dei freaks... affamati sempre, ma *alla fine tifi per loro* :rotfl: originale, vedrai che non ti penti.
> 
> p.s.: fai bene a non fidarti, anche se mi dispiace :carneval:


Credo sia la giusta evoluzione della notte dei morti viventi:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (12 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Credo sia la giusta evoluzione della notte dei morti viventi:carneval:


 è esattamente quel che ha detto Romero.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> è esattamente quel che ha detto Romero.


Non poteva che essere cosi' visto che la notte dei morti viventi e' una rappresentazione della societa'... visto come butta non puoi che tifare per gli zombies:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (12 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non poteva che essere cosi' *visto che la notte dei morti viventi e' una rappresentazione della societa'*... visto come butta non puoi che tifare per gli zombies:rotfl:


 Nel secondo molto di più :up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Febbraio 2010)

Ogni horror o film che comunque si prefigge di creare paura lo trovo soporifero (compreso Shining ...sacrilegio!!!. Invece Alien è davvero inquietante per la materializzazione dell'incoscio che traspare.

Ci hanno riprovato esplicitando l'idea con Sfera, ma, se si resta svegli, si ride...


----------



## Lettrice (13 Febbraio 2010)

Sfera, il libro non e' male... il film tralascio.


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ogni horror o film che comunque si prefigge di creare paura lo trovo soporifero (compreso Shining ...sacrilegio!!!. *Invece Alien è davvero inquietante per la materializzazione dell'incoscio che traspare*.
> 
> Ci hanno riprovato esplicitando l'idea con Sfera, ma, se si resta svegli, si ride...


 Assolutamente si. Alien è un viaggio nell'inconsio, e nelle sue angosce.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Febbraio 2010)

Allora, l'ho visto (in versione rigorosamente pirat*at*)

Ehh, non è che stanotte ho dormito così tranquilla. Il finale all'Esorciccio pero' è arrivato troppo subitaneo, ci sono rimasta male...(io mi aspettava qualche spiegazione in piu'...)

Anche se direi che la spiegazione è arrivata quando il tipo, giustamente, le chiede "Ma perché questa cosa al 55000 appuntamento non ME l'hai detta"?!

Baci
Roberta


----------



## Verena67 (15 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> FIIIIIIIIICO! Vado a cercare il trailer!!!
> 
> 
> Mah. Dal trailer non sembra granchè... Però, quello che non capisco... Chi nellà realtà resterebbe una seconda notte in una casa infestata?
> *Io, al primo bicchiere che si sposta, già mi vedrei in mutande e pantofole a forma di Homer giù per la strada*...


 
e questo ha senso.
Quando la donna entra in fase catatonica (e tu che hai visto Shining e quant'altro LO SAI dove la cosa andrà a parare) il tipo avrebbe dovuto dirle: Ciao. Ci vediamo in giro.Eh!


----------



## Verena67 (15 Febbraio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Non è certo paragonabile al "The Exorcist" che fu proibito ai minori di 18 anni, proprio perché non era proponibile neanche all'età adulta. Per motivi ovvi. *Non conosco nessuno (me compreso) chi l'ha visto più di una sola volta. *E' estremamente realistico, pur essendo per così dire "phantasy". La sua è magia nera, più nera non ce n'è. Non credo che sia mai stato superato nel negativismo che esprime. E' talmente massiccio che non è difficile ricordarsi di ogni dettaglio. ...


 
io lo vedo tutti gli anni con mio marito e nella scena clou lui fa in dialetto milanese (non so perché!) la parte dove il demone dice "Tua madre l'è una troia!":rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Verena67 (15 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> I dialoghi e le situazioni sono demenziali, anche per dei bimbominkia yankee :carneval:
> Allora vediti Cannibal Holocaust... intanto l'idea della pellicola ritrovata è originale, e poi è più credibile... dai, andiamo a zappare :carneval:


Il III Hannibal? Quello con GONG LI?! Piaciuto e veramente terrificante, molto originale l'ambientazione, inoltre! Vedendo Defiance mi sono chiesta, ma quand'è che mettono i bambini in pentola?!


----------



## Sgargiula (15 Febbraio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> io lo vedo tutti gli anni con mio marito e nella scena clou lui fa in dialetto milanese (non so perché!) la parte dove il demone dice "Tua madre l'è una troia!":rotfl::rotfl:


Io non resisto al "tua madre fa pompini all'inferno"... perdonate, ma fa scassare dalle risate:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Verena67 (15 Febbraio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Io non resisto al "tua madre fa pompini all'inferno"... perdonate, ma fa scassare dalle risate:rotfl::rotfl:


 
anche a noi. Risate a manetta.


----------



## Sgargiula (15 Febbraio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> anche a noi. Risate a manetta.


Pero' e' un bel film... devo dire che il libro e' meglio anche perche' spiega molte piu' cose sull'esorcismo come terapia shock nel film il discorso non e' affrontato cosi' dettagliatamente... anche nel processo in cui la bambina inizia a convincersi di avere un "amico" che parla con lei tramite la ouija.
Bel libro, lo consiglio


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Il III Hannibal? Quello con GONG LI?! Piaciuto e veramente terrificante, molto originale l'ambientazione, inoltre! Vedendo Defiance mi sono chiesta, ma quand'è che mettono i bambini in pentola?!


No no, mi riferivo al mitico Cannibal Holocaust, di Ruggero Deodato. L'inventore dello stratagemma del nastro girato in presa diretta e magari succesivamente ritrovato, poi ripreso in tanti film... da quello della strega cattiva del bosco, a clovefield a rec...


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Io non resisto al "tua madre fa pompini all'inferno"... perdonate, ma fa scassare dalle risate:rotfl::rotfl:


 beh è una frase ad effetto... :carneval:  Il prete poteva rispondergli... lo so, ed è pure brava. :rotfl: Secondo me il demone si sarebbe scazzato subito e non ci sarebbe stato bisogno di successivi esorcismi... :carneval:


----------



## Sgargiula (15 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> beh è una frase ad effetto... :carneval:  Il prete poteva rispondergli... lo so, ed è pure brava. :rotfl: *Secondo me il demone si sarebbe scazzato subito e non ci sarebbe stato bisogno di successivi esorcismi... *:carneval:


O piu' semplicemente la bambina avrebbe smesso di fare i capricci:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> O piu' semplicemente la bambina avrebbe smesso di fare i capricci:carneval:


i capricci li faceva per colpa del demone che aveva dentro... ma se lo sputtanava con una risposta cazzara così, secondo me usciva subito :carneval:


----------



## Sgargiula (15 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *i capricci li faceva per colpa del demone che aveva dentro*... ma se lo sputtanava con una risposta cazzara così, secondo me usciva subito :carneval:


Questo non e' detto... e' quella la parte che ho trovato interessante nel libro, non dava per scontata la possessione demoniaca.

Raba strana in ogni caso che sia possessione o outo-convincimento :unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Questo non e' detto... e' quella la parte che ho trovato interessante nel libro, non dava per scontata la possessione demoniaca.
> 
> Raba strana in ogni caso che sia possessione o outo-convincimento :unhappy:


ah ok non ho letto il libro. Mi riferivo al film, dove la possessione alla fine è data per certa. 
Certo che si... tu immagina solamente che le visioni mistiche cambiano a seconda della condizionamento culturale e l'etnia della persona coinvolta. A Lourdes appare la Madonna, in India i vari dei dell'induismo, ai nativi americani il bisonte bianco. Semplici fantasmi mentali indotti dalla trance mistica, o trasduttori di un Assoluto che si manifesta nelle sue molteplici forme?


----------



## Sgargiula (15 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ah ok non ho letto il libro. Mi riferivo al film, dove la possessione alla fine è data per certa.
> Certo che si... tu immagina solamente che le visioni mistiche cambiano a seconda della condizionamento culturale e l'etnia della persona coinvolta. A Lourdes appare la Madonna, in India i vari dei dell'induismo, ai nativi americani il bisonte bianco. Semplici fantasmi mentali indotti dalla trance mistica, o trasduttori di un Assoluto che si manifesta nelle sue molteplici forme?


Certamente, pero' anche nel caso di fantasmi mentali (che credo personalmente sia l'ipotesi piu' probabile) ancora nella "possessione" non si spiega la parlata in lingue antiche... anche nel caso in cui ci si auto-convinca di essere posseduti rimane sempre quell'incognita, come cazzo fanno?
Avevo letto di una ragazzina a Gela che da "posseduta" parlava in sanscrito... sti cazzi... fa venire i brividi


----------



## Minerva (15 Febbraio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Pero' e' un bel film... devo dire che il libro e' meglio anche perche' spiega molte piu' cose sull'esorcismo come terapia shock nel film il discorso non e' affrontato cosi' dettagliatamente... anche nel processo in cui la bambina inizia a convincersi di avere un "amico" che parla con lei tramite la ouija.
> Bel libro, lo consiglio


nel libro è approfondita la parte in cui la madre viene colpevolizzata in quanto separata e donna in carriera, il gesuita come prete di poca fede e tutto il percorso per arrivare alla èpresunta possessione è dettagliato e "scientifico".
devo dire , però, che è  uno di quei casi dove il film non è nettamente inferiore


----------



## Sgargiula (15 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> nel libro è approfondita la parte *in cui la madre viene colpevolizzata in quanto separata e donna in carriera*, il gesuita come prete di poca fede e tutto il percorso per arrivare alla èpresunta possessione è dettagliato e "scientifico".
> bel libro anche se è uno di quei casi dove il film non è nettamente inferiore


Vero, ma e' sempre un libro degli anni '70... la madre era un filino una stronza, per quello che mi ricordo...il padre non mi ricordo neanche se venga menzionato... 
Il film non e' nettamente inferiore, magari meno dettagliato...personalmente ho preferito il libro e devo dire che mi scosso piu' del film


----------



## Minerva (15 Febbraio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Vero, ma e' sempre un libro degli anni '70... la madre era un filino una stronza, per quello che mi ricordo...il padre non mi ricordo neanche se venga menzionato...
> Il film non e' nettamente inferiore, magari meno dettagliato...personalmente ho preferito il libro e devo dire che mi scosso piu' del film


il padre è totalmente inesistente .  a me è piaciuto ma alcune atmosfere (quando salgono quelle scale ....) , il faccino della bambina tanto dolce in contrasto alla cosa che diventerà...lei che si fa lapipì addosso la sera dellla festa...brrr   sono impareggiabili nel film


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Certamente, pero' anche nel caso di fantasmi mentali (che credo personalmente sia l'ipotesi piu' probabile) ancora nella "possessione" *non si spiega la parlata in lingue antiche*... anche nel caso in cui ci si auto-convinca di essere posseduti rimane sempre quell'incognita, come cazzo fanno?
> Avevo letto di una ragazzina a Gela che da "posseduta" parlava in sanscrito... sti cazzi... fa venire i brividi


 Mai documentata seriamente... su questo argomento servirebbe una seria indagine scientifica, con metodologie rigorosissime.
Se poi verrà provata, si aprirebbe un campo di ricerca enormemente affascinante.


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> il padre è totalmente inesistente . a me è piaciuto ma alcune atmosfere (quando salgono quelle scale ....) , il faccino della bambina tanto dolce in contrasto alla cosa che diventerà...*lei che si fa lapipì addosso la sera dellla festa*...brrr sono impareggiabili nel film


 Il culmine, secondo me. Quando prevede la morte dell'astronauta e poi fa pipì. _Tu morirai lassù..._ da brivido_._


----------



## Minerva (15 Febbraio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Certamente, pero' anche nel caso di fantasmi mentali (che credo personalmente sia l'ipotesi piu' probabile) ancora nella "possessione" non si spiega la parlata in lingue antiche... anche nel caso in cui ci si auto-convinca di essere posseduti rimane sempre quell'incognita, come cazzo fanno?
> Avevo letto di una ragazzina a Gela che da "posseduta" parlava in sanscrito... sti cazzi... fa venire i brividi


non sarà che nessuno in realtà conosce bene il sanscrito e si fa finta di "interpretare" suoni scomposti:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (15 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il culmine, secondo me. Quando prevede la morte dell'astronauta e poi fa pipì. _Tu morirai lassù..._ da brivido_._


esattamente


----------



## Sgargiula (15 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> il padre è totalmente inesistente .  a me è piaciuto ma alcune atmosfere (quando salgono quelle scale ....) , il faccino della bambina tanto dolce in contrasto alla cosa che diventerà...lei che si fa lapipì addosso la sera dellla festa...brrr   sono impareggiabili nel film


Pero' nel film assume anche un aspetto caricaturistico mentre dice  cose, che fa un po' ridere... almeno a me.
La prima parte durante la trasformazione il film e' ottimo... poi non lo so... alcune cose mi fanno ridere... anche se poi la faccia di Regan (Reagan per me:carneval a pensarci la notte mi da fastidio:unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sarà che nessuno in realtà conosce bene il sanscrito e si fa finta di "interpretare" suoni scomposti:singleeye:


 :up:


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> esattamente


 Anche la terapia ipnotica dall'analista scettico... ringhio e balzo da rottweiler ad azzannare le parti basse :carneval:


----------



## Sgargiula (15 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sarà che nessuno in realtà conosce bene il sanscrito e si fa finta di "interpretare" suoni scomposti:singleeye:


Anche questo e' possibile... ma era un esempio per dire come il funzioni il nostro cervello in determinate crcostanze... insomma ci si autoconvince di essere posseduti si subisce una trasformazione anche fisica... anche parlare la nostra lingua al contrario son cose...
Non e' per cercare il paranormale, anzi e' per dire di cosa e' capace il nostro cervello


----------



## Sgargiula (15 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche la terapia ipnotica dall'analista scettico... ringhio e balzo da rottweiler ad azzannare le parti basse :carneval:



Dai quello fa scassare dalle risate:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Anche questo e' possibile... ma era un esempio per dire come il funzioni il nostro cervello in determinate crcostanze... insomma ci si autoconvince di essere posseduti si subisce una trasformazione anche fisica... anche parlare la nostra lingua al contrario son cose...
> *Non e' per cercare il paranormale, anzi e' per dire di cosa e' capace il nostro cervello*


Vero. Impressionanti ad esempio, le immagini dei monaci buddisti che negli anni 60 si diedero fuoco per protestare contro la politica del governo vietnamita.
Immobili, ardono in silenzio nella posizione del loto.


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Dai quello fa scassare dalle risate:carneval:


 Infatti ho messo la faccina giollosa :carneval: però la prima volta mi sono spramato...:rotfl:


----------



## Sgargiula (15 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vero. Impressionanti ad esempio, le immagini dei monaci buddisti che negli anni 60 si diedero fuoco per protestare contro la politica del governo vietnamita.
> Immobili, ardono in silenzio nella posizione del loto.



Senza andare troppo lontano pensa a come ci convinciamo di amare:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Senza andare troppo lontano pensa a come ci convinciamo di amare:carneval:


 ... anche quella una visione? Può essere.:up: C'è chi vede il Grande Spirito in un bisonte, e chi Johnny Deep in un cazzone chattatore :rotfl:


----------



## Sgargiula (15 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... anche quella una visione? Può essere.:up: C'è chi vede il Grande Spirito in un bisonte, e chi *Johnny Deep* in un cazzone chattatore :rotfl:


Pero' ci chatterei volentierilandesina:


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Pero' ci chatterei volentierilandesina:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sgargiula (15 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ti garba l'olandesina eh?:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Ti garba l'olandesina eh?:carneval:


moltissimo!!!! :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Febbraio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Vero, ma e' sempre un libro degli anni '70... la madre era un filino una stronza, per quello che mi ricordo...il padre non mi ricordo neanche se venga menzionato...
> Il film non e' nettamente inferiore, magari meno dettagliato...personalmente ho preferito il libro e devo dire che mi scosso piu' del film


L'epoca va considerata. Infatti le oscenità dette dalla bambina oggi non fanno lo stesso effetto perché siamo abituati tutti a un linguaggio più sboccato. Certe espressioni non erano chiare a delle diciottenni... 

La cosa inquietante non era tanto, poi, l'oscenità detta al prete sulla madre, ma quanto il fatto che venisse menzionata la madre con cui il prete aveva problemi e sensi di colpa, facendo intuire di conoscere cose del suo animo.


----------



## Nobody (16 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'epoca va considerata. Infatti le oscenità dette dalla bambina oggi non fanno lo stesso effetto perché siamo abituati tutti a un linguaggio più sboccato. Certe espressioni non erano chiare a delle diciottenni...
> 
> *La cosa inquietante* non era tanto, poi, l'oscenità detta al prete sulla madre, *ma quanto il fatto che venisse menzionata la madre* con cui il prete aveva problemi e sensi di colpa, facendo intuire di conoscere cose del suo animo.


 E soprattutto, il fatto che sapesse della sua morte.


----------



## Minerva (16 Febbraio 2010)

"perché mi hai abbandonato, damien?"




comunque...il gesuita era stremato...potevano anche essere allucinazioni:singleeye:


----------



## Sgargiula (16 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> "*perché mi hai abbandonato, damien?*"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quella parte e' terribile! Pero' un filino mi fa ridere:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (16 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> "perché mi hai abbandonato, damien?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Comunque, la sceneggiatura coglie in pieno la differenziazione dell'ordine rispetto a tutti gli altri. Uno è archeologo, l'altro psichiatra.


----------



## Minerva (16 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Comunque, la sceneggiatura coglie in pieno la differenziazione dell'ordine rispetto a tutti gli altri. Uno è archeologo, l'altro psichiatra.


tutto parte dall'archeologo e dalla scoperta di quella statuetta...oscuro presagio del male.
poi, con la tavoletta ouija regan lo invoca senza volere?


----------

